

Map of Startups in San Francisco - fjordan
http://map.innovatesf.com/

======
quackerhacker
Wow, alot of start ups are in SOMA. Nice!

------
chidochidochido
Hey SF? What took you so long?

------
dzent
it'd be neat if I could search for start ups by name

